# Tested my GTR from 0-300km/h yesterday......oh yeah,its fast



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi guys.....

done a acceleration test from 0-300km/h yesterday on the empty autobahn....

0-100km/h 3,4sek
0-200km/h 10,5sek
0-300km/h 33,3sek 

All this done with LC (VDC on)

Here is some data to compare,all tested by german auto magazin´s:

MC Laren SLR 722= 0-200km/h 10,5sek,0-300km/h 29,6 sek
Lambo Murciolago LP640= 0-200km/h 10,7sek,0-300km/h 31,5sek
Corvette ZR1= 0-200km/h 10,3sek,0-300km/h 35,5sek
Ferrari F599GTB= 0-200km/h 10,9sek,0-300km/h 35,6sek
Porsche GT2= 0-200km/h 11,1sek,0-300km/h 36,2sek
Corvette Z06= 0-200km/h is boring slow 0-300km/h not worth to speak about it....half the time more then the GTR
Stock GTR = 0-200km/h 12.5sek 0-300km/h 53.5sek....ok,thats not supercar times.... 

my car has a Y-pipe,catback Milltek exhaust,K&N filterinlays and the Cobb AP stage 2 97oktan mapping

Hope that helps if you think about keeping your warranty or losing it and having fun......:chuckle:

PS: All these times are not comparable exactly,different surface,different heights etc...but they give a rough idea


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

That is a VERY respectable 0-200 time equal with the SLR......

How did you measure things if you don't mind me asking? Was it Vbox or something similar?

Regards

Scott


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait, you're probably kidding about 0-300 time 53,5 sec, and with your modifications it is 33,5 sec...
I just cannot believe that, it is probably a typo, right?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Great stuff. Have the Miltek Y-pipe and Cobb already waiting. Only 1 thing missing, the car! Do you have the Miltek caback pipe already? Thought it was not out yet. Indeed, if the 53 vs 33 seconds is true it is an amazing improvement. Mr. Yu will not be happy with your comments on the Z06....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

All my measurements are done with my Racelogic Driftbox.... 

The 53 seconds stock are from a german magazin that tested the GTR stock against ZR1,F599 and the GT2........mine was nearly falling into sleep after 270km/h in stock trim...real 300 was hard to get,now its so easy:chuckle:

@Suzafan: no typo....reality:chuckle:


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Really interesting...20 sec is SO much...
Really big improvement!
What do you think brought you the biggest improvement? (COBB, K&N, Y pipe...?)
And one more q...
When I read COBB spec on their site, I saw that COBB should be used only with the stock Air filter...and you are using K&N as Ican see...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

you rock Alex !

your not a real GT-R owner till you've done 300km/h


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

SuzaFan said:


> Really interesting...20 sec is SO much...
> Really big improvement!
> What do you think brought you the biggest improvement? (COBB, K&N, Y pipe...?)
> And one more q...
> When I read COBB spec on their site, I saw that COBB should be used only with the stock Air filter...and you are using K&N as Ican see...



Stock filter means no open filters,no changes to the stock filtercases etc.....no other changes like induction pipes etc.......thats how i understand it

The AP made the biggest improvement in therms of power,y-pipe changed the sound so much and the filters added a bit ontop.....very good value for money:thumbsup:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

The AP made the biggest improvement in therms of power,y-pipe changed the sound so much 

You cant run stage 2 without changing Y-pipe to catless right. Whats the real life dfference between stage 1 and 2 actually?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

What difference did the K&N panels make?

Any measurements before and after?

I like the idea of changing just the filter element, but don't know if it's worth it.

Presumably induction noise sounds better now?

BTW, if you published the stock GT-R times, please publish the Z06's! I agree it takes an age to get to 300km/h, but 200 can't be that bad. According to GM it gets to 161km/h (100mph) in 7.8s and mine managed it in 8.0s. 

Not tempted by cat-back exhaust also? I think it might be the law of diminishing returns. What you have done is definitely best bang for the buck (and I have all of them bar the K&N!  )

Will definitely be running stage 2 when I have time to play.
Second kid was born today at 3am so a bit knackered and I think I'm going to be busy for the next few weeks/decades! :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> What difference did the K&N panels make?
> 
> Any measurements before and after?
> 
> ...



Stock GTR,catback exhaust + y-pipe,from 0-290km/h the 150€ K&N´s did make the time 1.2 seconds faster....multiple tests...same day,same car,same piece of Autobahn...so well worth the 150€´s:chuckle:

The Z06 times are 12.3sec till 200km/h and 44,6sec for 0-300km/h...so a lot faster then the stock GTR....but a lot slower then the "3000GBP spend on tuning" GTR:bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

tomgtr said:


> The AP made the biggest improvement in therms of power,y-pipe changed the sound so much
> 
> You cant run stage 2 without changing Y-pipe to catless right. Whats the real life dfference between stage 1 and 2 actually?


TBH,i have never tested the stage 1:chuckle:

Stage 2 is fine with the y-pipe:smokin:


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> Hi guys.....
> 
> done a acceleration test from 0-300km/h yesterday on the empty autobahn....
> 
> ...



where do you feel the biggest difference in performance from the cobb tuning?
is it the warranty worth?

or should we wait untill it's 3 years old?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

its so tempting to get the CAP and the y-pipe, but most peeps including myself are probably shitting their pants regarding warranty issues!! might just get the 1200 mile optimisation done and then bang the CAP on!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Guys,its really worth to maybe loose the warranty....i dont care about it,the car is build solid,the engine will not break,the gearbox is tough(as long as you dont abuse it too much) by doing donuts on the Halfords parkingspace or launching it all day long....


If i can chose between a "slow" GTR with warranty(where they charge you a lot of money for keeping the warranty) or a "fast" GTR without warranty(which you can service by a specialist for a lot less and maybe better) then i dont have to think twice.....grab the phone and if youre from UK call Ben for the Cobb AP....if youre from germany...call me:chuckle:


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I will just add my oppinion here...
First, I think that GTR is reall fast car when it comes from the factory...saying that it is slow when original and fast only when modded is really a sin!!
I will certainly not mod my GTR in the warranty period (3 years). After that, I will get used to the performance of the GTR and then it can become "slow" and there will beno more warranty...I guest that after 3 years, it is worth adding the COBB, y pipe, K&N etc...
But that is just my oppinion and if I will mod my car, I will do that after 3 years...
So EvoVI, you can expect my call in 3 years time ...(little be more to be precise, cause I am still waiting for my GTR  )


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thats why i wrote slow in "".....its not slow,but it doesnt have the speed and power it should have....when you have yours you will maybe have the same opinion as i have...its not as fast as it should be...a C63 AMG is nearly the same speed,it has 4 doors and looks like a Taxi...it wont even see my rearlights now .....


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> Guys,its really worth to maybe loose the warranty....i dont care about it,the car is build solid,the engine will not break,the gearbox is tough(as long as you dont abuse it too much) by doing donuts on the Halfords parkingspace or launching it all day long....
> 
> 
> If i can chose between a "slow" GTR with warranty(where they charge you a lot of money for keeping the warranty) or a "fast" GTR without warranty(which you can service by a specialist for a lot less and maybe better) then i dont have to think twice.....grab the phone and if youre from UK call Ben for the Cobb AP....if youre from germany...call me:chuckle:


it's maybe a stupid thing but when you have the time and feel like it
could you make a video of the g-force meter (a-screen) in full accelaration
so we can compare the "in gear" acceleration with our not tuned GT-R
would give me a good idea of how fast it is without trying it out myself (the tuning)

thanks


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

cdp said:


> it's maybe a stupid thing but when you have the time and feel like it
> could you make a video of the g-force meter (a-screen) in full accelaration
> so we can compare the "in gear" acceleration with our not tuned GT-R
> would give me a good idea of how fast it is without trying it out myself (the tuning)
> ...


Will do,no problem....:wavey:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry I was too baby-lagged yesterday to read your post properly: you have the full Milltek cat-back as well as the Y-pipe!

So did you have the whole lot fitted at the same time or did you try the car with Y-pipe only first? I ask as I would like to know if you feel the cat-back system added any tangible power or was it just noise?

Anyone know of a source for the K&N panels over here in the UK?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Do you mean 97 RON or 97 Octane?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Would you mind detailing how you got the car to launch?

How hard on the brake and how fast with the throttle and what revs does it go to?

Does it just stay at those revs until you release the brake or do you have to release it immediately?


----------



## deniance (Oct 20, 2007)

wow, that is a big improvement! i want one!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i can concur 100% with evoVI on this one. i've been 300 in my modded gtr too but when it was stock it would never have got there in time, even with the mine's chip. it's completely down to the cobb stage 2 and the Y-pipe plus exhaust mods. the best bit is how it gets a second wind around 250 and just pulls like mad. very addictive stuff.

btw, on the subject of warranty, the HPC still service my car no probs. i just uninstall the cobb and reinstall afterwards.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> btw, on the subject of warranty, the HPC still service my car no probs. i just uninstall the cobb and reinstall afterwards.


I think it's safe to say service and warranty are 2 very separate things.

Servicing with an AP having been installed then uninstalled should never be a problem.

Have a major tranny/engine malfunction and look to claim on the warranty and the AP may very well become a serious issue.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I think it's safe to say service and warranty are 2 very separate things.
> 
> Servicing with an AP having been installed then uninstalled should never be a problem.
> 
> Have a major tranny/engine malfunction and look to claim on the warranty and the AP may very well become a serious issue.


fair point. i do wonder how they could tell though. unless the owner stupidly wrote about it on here and the hpc was trolling. afterall, the hpc wants your business and it costs them nothing. it's nissan that foots the bill.


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> I think it's safe to say service and warranty are 2 very separate things.
> 
> Servicing with an AP having been installed then uninstalled should never be a problem.
> 
> Have a major tranny/engine malfunction and look to claim on the warranty and the AP may very well become a serious issue.


True..
How do you plan to deal with your dealer if a warranty issue arises or are just crossing your fingers, toes etc ??
I only ask as ill be Cobb'd v soon & wondered if you had some trick up your sleeve!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ferdi p said:


> True..
> How do you plan to deal with your dealer if a warranty issue arises or are just crossing your fingers, toes etc ??
> I only ask as ill be Cobb'd v soon & wondered if you had some trick up your sleeve!!


Probably employ the "heavy blag" technique, or a cunning hypnosis trick! Other than that, a good rapport with the dealer is essential.



As far as recording AP usage, there is some discussion in other circles that Nissan's Flickr system records that an ECU change has occurred. Add to the bigger boost pressures recorded and that will probably be enough.

I would also be very surprised if Nissan hadn't already purchased an AP, modded a GTR and now understand what info will change on their system.


----------

